# School/Instructor/Event Posting Policy Update: 3/7/2005



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 7, 2005)

*School/Instructor/Event Posting Policy Update: 3/7/2005*

 This amendment is to clarify previous policy towards the listing of schools, instructors, camps, events, seminars on Martial Talk.

   MartialTalk provides locations for listing such items.

*Events, Seminars, Camps
* Events, Seminars, Camps and similar can be listed in the Calendar by all members at any time. We also provide a free Organizations and Events forum where you can list your event information contact information.*

 Schools / Instructors*
 MartialTalk maintains a high traffic school and instructors directory which anyone can list in for a nominal fee. We also provide a free Schools/Instructors forum where you can list your availability or contact information.


   If you wish to post your event/school information elsewhere you must fall into one of the following catagories:

   1- Be a MartialTalk Supporting Member with a post count greater than 75
   - OR -
   2- Have a post count greater than 250. (Posting just to increase your post count is not allowed)
   - OR -
 3- Pay a $25 "Listing Fee" (Per forum) for each item (school/event) you wish to post. We will make it a sticky-thread for 1 month.

 We provide our members with ample free listing areas. If you wish to advertise here you must either earn the right (by being an active member in good standing) or pay for it.

 In the past we have allowed such items to also be cross posted into art-specific forums. Unfortunately, a small number of individuals have over the last few months abused that privilage. They have exceeded our cross-posting limit, and offered our community nothing more than their advertisements. As a result, we are forced to make these policy changes to cut back on the amount of SPAM. *

  Posts of an advertisement nature by members that do not meet the simple requirements above will be removed without notice.

===

*


----------

